
Which voice recorder will best capture my parents' oral history? - scholia
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/askjack/2013/mar/21/which-voice-recorder-capture-parents-history?commentpage=1
======
andyzweb
Other things that help: Begin with 5 seconds of silence then state the date,
time, and location of the recording. End with some silence if possible as
well. The silence can be used to aid noise reduction if post-processing is
desired.

